# Peeing on Sofa, often now



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

So I think Sylvie is mad at me but I'm looking for suggestions. She's a year and a half. When she first came home, started to pee/poo outside the cage - I picked her up & put her in the cage on her litter pan. She was good for a year. Recently however (like 3 times this week), she has peed/pooed on my sofa. I have a litter pan out on the sofa for her to use. Seems she'll go anywhere (even try to go under it) than in it. Catch is I think she's doing it on purpose. She's on antibiotics last night which she doesn't like. Last night she was awake in her cage for a good two hours probably before I took her out. I took her out, gave her medication & then time to play. 15 minutes into playtime & she's peeing on the sofa. Shouldn't she have done that in the 2 hrs she was awake? I know it's a fruitless effort to ask for suggestions on retraining, I just miss the 'accident free' days. :roll:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is a hard one because the first thing I would've thought was to let her wake up in her cage a little but she's already been up awhile before you take her out. It is very puzzling. Maybe she can still smell that she went to the bathroom there even though it was cleaned. Maybe you can use something that will neutralize like a product with baking soda in it. Im not sure though this is only a guess because it is very puzzling. I hope you are able to find out what it is


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

When you have to go...you have to go :lol:


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

When Ender is tired of being in the playpen or even just out of his hedgie bag, he will poop or poop and pee. I'm convinced he does it on purpose because he knows he'll get his hedgie bag back.

Jodi


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

LarryT said:


> When you have to go...you have to go :lol:


Agreed. I wouldn't read too much into it. Just because you think she should have gone during that time it doesn't mean she felt the urge to go. How did she know you'd be taking her out and giving her medicine? She's just a hedgie doin' her own thing, someone scoops her up, gives her medicine, maybe presses on her tummy in the process and oops gotta go!

If she's been on the medicine for awhile maybe its changing her habits and timing a bit.

Ever tried potty training a small child? They do SO WELL until you tell everyone "they're done!" Same with sleeping through the night.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

She's not deliberately urinating on the sofa b/c she's mad. That's a human characteristic, not an animals. She's going because she has to go and she doesn't like that litter pan. Get some icky-poo out and clean the sofa with it and try again.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Maybe, because the litter pan is on the sofa, she thinks that the sofa is part of the litter pan, like the region of the sofa and the litter pan are is one whole big potty? Just a thought.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I think it might be the litter pan actually. It's one of the corner ones with a 1" lip to step over. In her cage it's only a baking sheet. Last night she was in her playpen & kept trying to get under the pan. When she finally did get under & push it away, she started to pee where the pan was. I think I might actually try switching the current corner pan with lip to a small baking sheet like the one she has in her cage. Familiarity might be good.


----------

